# Amplifcador Audinac AT-400



## Panzer2 (May 7, 2014)

Hola a todos! Estoy restaurando este amplficador Audinac AT-400 que tenía muchos faltantes que fuí cambiando. 
Me falta saber el diodo D405 o D404 de la placa de salida de audio y la tension de fuente (Fuente simetrica) para hacerle un transformador.
Ya que no hay diagrama de este ampli, alguien tendrá uno de estos para pasarme los datos que me faltan?
Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2014)

Poné fotos de la placa !


----------



## Panzer2 (May 7, 2014)

Gracias por responder DOSMETROS! La placa es como esta (la bajé de la web para reconstruir la otra), marqué en rojo los diodos que faltan y como trafo no tiene, con la tension de fuente me arreglo.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2014)

Se lee 1N75 en ambas fotos

http://audio.yoreparo.com/reparacio...udinac-at-400-datos-transistores-t182563.html


----------



## Panzer2 (May 7, 2014)

Es cierto, yo leí lo mismo, pero lo busque en el manual VRT  y dice que es un diodo de germanio el 1N75... no me parece... es de silicio. sabes la tensión de fuente? visite muchas páginas googleando y no hay datos. El AT-300 funciona con +17v y -17v, este, no se.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2014)

Los capacitores de la fuente no están ?

Para mi debería andar en 24 + 24 V , ya que ese es un amplificador de 20 + 20 Watts.


----------



## Panzer2 (May 7, 2014)

Yo estimé entre 22 y 25v, pero no tengo para probar, si tenia el dato justo hacia un trafo.
Ademas, sin el diodo no lo quiero conectar ya que está en la unión de los emisores del par diferencial de entrada, y el offset puede dispararse quemando los Transist. de Salida, no te parece?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2014)

Porqué mejor no levantás el circuito , así lo sacamos mejor


----------



## Panzer2 (May 7, 2014)

Ok. Levanto el circuito y lo subo ni bien lo tenga.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2014)

Si , porque incluso le podemos aumentar un poco la potencia 

Saludos !


----------



## edh59 (May 7, 2014)

Hola:
Tal vez sea 1N750,zener de 4,7v. 500mw.
De todas formas hay que ver el circuito.
Saludos.


----------



## Panzer2 (May 7, 2014)

Bueno, acá está el circuito del Audinac AT-400. Fijate que podemos hacer con ese diodo zenner y la tensión de fuente, lástima que no se usar simuladores de circuito, si no, no andaba molestando.
Lo bueno, que ahora el que precise el circuito ya lo tiene 



Ya arregle la omisión de la resistencia de realimentación. Me pueden ayudar a saber el valor del zenner y la tensión de alimentación?
Tal vez, uds que son hábiles simulando circuitos me pueden ayudar.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2014)

Bueno , lo acabo de simular , con la R de 2k2 de emisores del par diferencial , en el Multisim no anda la parte negativa . . . le ponga el zener que le ponga   




Ahora si aumento esa R a 6k8   



La tensión sobre la resistencia de 330 Ohms solo varía 1 V y algo aunque el zener varíe de 2,7 a 20 V o sin zener 

Los transistores del par diferencial creo que están correctos como reemplazos BD239 o MPSA18


.


----------



## Panzer2 (May 8, 2014)

Muy bueno lo tuyo DOSMETROS! Entonces cambio la R 2k2 por R6k8 y le saco el zenner? Ademas, con que tension lo probaste? No la veo en la imagen.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2014)

Seeeeeeee , esa resistencia debería funcionar como fuente de corriente , ya la he modificado en un par de amplificadores y han mejorado.

Sin zener y con 6k8 :

Con +-24 da 20 W con 0,026 de THD y 636 mV pico de entrada.

Con +-34 (trafo de 24-0-24 ) funciona idéntico . . . (y daría unos 50 Watts 0,056 THD aumentando a 1 Vpico de entrada)


----------



## Panzer2 (May 8, 2014)

Que conste en actas... Sos un genio DOSMETROS!  
Lo pruebo y comento. Mil gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2014)

(Lámpara serie                         )


----------



## Panzer2 (May 8, 2014)

Bueno, le pedi prestado un trafo a un ampli Continental para probar, lámpara serie de 40w mediante y luego de que lo probé 20minutos la cambié por 100w. 
Anda bien clarito de graves y agudos y con bastante polenta con +- 21v. Le noté que el bias dá 37mA y el offset 74mV (Seguro que apareando los transistores lo mejoro). Usé en el diferencial BC549 y ya que es para el uso de taller, estoy conforme. Las cifras de bias y offset te dieron parecidas en Multisim? Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2014)

Bién ahí que lo tengas funcionando ! ! !  

Tengo un amplificador y AM-FM Continental , yo lo recibí después que estuvieron tirados en un patio debajo de un alero .

El Biass me daba 28,6 mA  , pero 37 mA me gustan más  , si se calienta mucho le ponés 10k en paralelo a la de 180 y listo.

En cuanto al offset  me daba más ; soluciones :

1º - Intercambiar los transistores del par diferencial , ver si mejora o empeora.

2º - Poner un preset de 100 Ohms entre los emisores del par diferencial y el cursor a la de 6k8 (corrige bien pero personalmente no guta )

3º - Luego de hecho el paso 1º (y no hecho el paso 2º) , poner una resistencia de 100 Ohms en serie con uno de los emisores del par y verificar , si mejora  buscar el mejor valor , si empeora , hacerlo en el otro emisor


----------



## Panzer2 (May 8, 2014)

Ok. Voy a comenzar apareando los transistores con el medidor de Beta del tester. Me diste una cátedra de ajuste offset!  Jaaa 
Muchas gracias por el tiempo que invertiste en este tema.
Por mi parte doy el tema por solucionado.
Abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2014)

Aparealos y probá nomás.

Pero  pasa es que hay amplificadores que necesitan ganancias desiguales en el par diferencial , fijate éste plano amarillo de las RCA reformadas , lo que dice arriba a la derecha :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ncc200n-100w-heredero-rca-70w-45417/#post383817

Saludos !


----------



## Panzer2 (May 8, 2014)

Si si... Lo tengo muy en cuenta. Esa versión actualizada fué muy discutida acá en el foro y la tengo incorporada en el bocho  .
Ah! me olvidaba, si tenes que arreglar el ampli Continental acordate que tengo uno por si te falta saber algún material. Seguro es el CA-1060. Quedo a tu disposición.
Saludos


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2014)

Panzer2 dijo:


> Bueno, acá está el circuito del Audinac AT-400. Fijate que podemos hacer con ese diodo zenner y la tensión de fuente, lástima que no se usar simuladores de circuito, si no, no andaba molestando.
> Lo bueno, que ahora el que precise el circuito ya lo tiene
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109856
> ...



Hola colega Panzer2,Felicitaciones por el logro,y por rescatar,dicho amplificador de factura nacional!.  Sere curioso, que programa usaste  para dibujar este circuito.

Saludos.


----------



## Panzer2 (May 9, 2014)

Hola elgriego! Gracias. Yo uso el ExpressPCB, es gratis y del esquemático te hace el PCB. Yo lo uso para ordenar los planos ilegibles por el tiempo y los que levanto de las plaquetas. Queda prolijo 
Me gusta tu dibujo de perfil de Saltapones! Yo también soy Lupinero, Jaaa


----------



## elgriego (May 9, 2014)

Hola colega Panzer2,Gracias por la data ,Me alegra que te guste el dibujo del gran saltap,del maestro Tito Sol,Yo tambien Fui y soy lupinero,Y debido a la revistucha ,me pase de la electricidad ,a la elestronica, Vio como son las cosas!!!.

Pd .En todo Electronico existe Un Saltapones, y una mujer que lo banca.


Saludos.


----------



## Ciscodisco (Ene 20, 2016)

Ah buenooo.. jajajaja
no pense que internet iba a ser tan chico.. jaja

Soy el mismo de TECNOSAURIOS, FRANCISCO.
Tengo el mismo equipo, AUDINAC AT 400.. lo tengo completo, si necesitas fotos? te puedo pasar todas las que quieras, hasta un video si queres te puedo dar del equipo.. a cambio?
necesito una guia para repararlo..
AMO ESTE EQUIPO, tengo la pareja SINTONIZADOR.. no lo quiero perder.
lo lleve a reparar por un zumbido que me hacia 1 salida al parlante (no es el parlante, por que los cambie de lugar y siempre es el mismo canal) 
el tipo que me lo repara? me quiere cobrar 1800$ (lo que vale el equipo en MERCADOLIBRE) 
supuestamente dice que tiene que cambiar "Filtro de Fuente, Filtro de salida, COntrol de VOlumen, Bornera del parlante" 
por ello me cobra 1800$ 
Me han dicho que me esta matando, por que de repuesto tiene 400$ 600$ como mucho y el resto es mano de obra, estoy pagando la hora/hombre de un ingeniero en la fabrica donde trabajo JAJAJAJA
en fin..

creo que puedo repararlo yo.. si alguien me guia, sobre que tengo que comprar y que tengo que hacer.. 

se que lo puedo hacer.. necesito que alguien me guie..

me ayudarias?? yo te ayudo.!!!!


----------



## Panzer2 (Ene 20, 2016)

Hola Francisco! No hay precios! Cada cual cobra lo que le parece, Jaaa  .
Te ayudo... no hay problemas. Mandá una foto del canal que no anda así vemos como arrancar. Saludos


----------



## Ciscodisco (Ene 21, 2016)

PANZER.. Aca te dejo un album con las fotos del equipo.. de la parte de arriba y abajo. 
El CANAL _dañado_, es el IZQUIERDO mirando la plaqueta de frente. 



http://imgur.com/a/RNTiz



Tambien, te dejo un video para mostrarte la parte mas comprometida con el equipo 







 


jaja disculpa a mi mujer y mi hijo que se escuchan de fondo.. estabamos tomando unos mates 


Muchisimas gracias por la intencion de ayudarme.. te lo agradezco. (no me deja pegar links)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2016)

Hermoso equipito !

Te pido por favor que subas las imágenes al Foro , porque sinó después se pierden : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-69423/

Gracias !


----------



## Panzer2 (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola Dosmetros! Yo ya bajé las imágenes pero pesan 21Mb, hay que subirlas de a poco porque semejante .rar no lo admite el foro.

Francisco, asumo que tenes conocimientos y herramientas de electrónica, ya que venis del foro Tecnicosaurios.

Lo primero a hacer es verificar la tensión de fuente si es correcta. 
Luego, el transistor que tiene disipador y la patita rota, sacalo y medilo a ver si está en corto.
Creo que es un TV-72.
Esperamos comentarios


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 21, 2016)

Lleva las fotos a una resolucion maxima de 1024 x1024 en jpeg u con una calidad del 80% o un poco mas. Con eso quedan completamente manejables y de tamaño coherente para un descarga a velocidad razonable.
Hay muchos programas gratuitos para esto, pero el Xnview anda muy bien y maneja cualquier formato de imagen.


----------



## Panzer2 (Ene 21, 2016)

Bueno, ahí les subí las fotos del AT400. Esperamos las mediciones de Francisco


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola a todos , yo personalmente canbiaria todos capacitores electroliticos de la tarjeta ,eso porque seguramente ya estan todos jubilados debido a la longa idad , despues chequearia todos transistores uno a uno fuera de la tarjeta de circuito para no incorrer en medidas falsas por estar conectado a restante de lo circuito y tanbien canbiaria por otro nuevo lo fusible ( ese ya fue "arreglado" con un hilo de cubre) .
Como un canal de  audio aun funciona a contento , ese puede servir muy bien como referenzia para arreglar  lo canal dañado .
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ciscodisco (Ene 21, 2016)

:O Que capos!!!

tenganme paciencia, soy tecnico quimico con conocimientos electronicos de taller de secundario  .. sin embargo, tengo tester, tengo soldador, se de fisica, y tengo criterio... 
Este finde es el cumple de mi bebe, estoy con el salon, los souvenirs, la comida y mi mujer  ? aguantando . En cuanto pase tomo las mediciones que me pediste y se las comunico.

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS.


----------



## Ciscodisco (Ene 23, 2016)

Panzer2 dijo:


> Hola Dosmetros! Yo ya bajé las imágenes pero pesan 21Mb, hay que subirlas de a poco porque semejante .rar no lo admite el foro.
> 
> Francisco, asumo que tenes conocimientos y herramientas de electrónica, ya que venis del foro Tecnicosaurios.
> 
> ...


 


Éste es el transistor que tiene el disipador, no esta en corto... pero cuando lo quise sacar, se termino de cortar todas las patitas.. voy a tener que comprar nuevos.




Ahora tome el voltaje de la fuente.. espero que lo haya hecho bien, te paso fotos.

Enchufe el equipo, lo encendi, y tome los voltajes a la salida de la fuente.



Poniendo una punta del tester en MASA y la otra en cada extremo de las terminales de la placa a donde van a parar los cables de fuente, esos 2 cables grises y el blanco, salen de la fuente del otro lado. y van a parar a esas 3 patitas de la plaqueta, bueno..
Tomando en masa y 1 extremo, me da 12Volt.
Tomando en masa y otro extremo me da 6Volt

Del otro lado de esa plaqueta esta el capacitor (amarillo) que demuestra estar quemado.





Bueno, no se si tome bien.. si era lo que me pedias que haga. 
si hice todo bien.. como prosigo?


----------



## Panzer2 (Ene 23, 2016)

Fijate que en la plaqueta esta indicado. Pone la punta negra del tester  en cualquier parte metalica del equipo cerca de la placa de fuente, de ésta plaqueta, salen un cable Rojo (+B) y uno Marrón (-B), son Positivo y Negativo respectivamente que es adonde pones la otra punta (roja) del tester para medir, siempre en escala de 200v cc. Espero explicarme bien..
El transistor después lo vemos junto con el cambio de filtros. 
Por ahora medí la fuente, ya que tu medición anterior fue errónea. Saludos


----------



## Ciscodisco (Ene 28, 2016)

Panzer2 dijo:


> Fijate que en la plaqueta esta indicado. Pone la punta negra del tester  en cualquier parte metalica del equipo cerca de la placa de fuente, de ésta plaqueta, salen un cable Rojo (+B) y uno Marrón (-B), son Positivo y Negativo respectivamente que es adonde pones la otra punta (roja) del tester para medir, siempre en escala de 200v cc. Espero explicarme bien..
> El transistor después lo vemos junto con el cambio de filtros.
> Por ahora medí la fuente, ya que tu medición anterior fue errónea. Saludos



Listo.. Punta negra en la chapa y punta roja en el +B .. me da 20.0 volt (a veces bajaba un poquito a 18 y otras subia hasta 20) .. 
Punta negra en la chapa y punta Roja en el -B no me da nada.
Si necesitas fotos? le saque foto.

(compre los capacitores de 2200mF de 50v .. xq de 40 ya no hay... los transistores ITJ a55 no los consigo   )


----------



## Panzer2 (Ene 28, 2016)

Resucitaste!!! Jaaa  Bueno, Ahora la medición es coherente... 20v de fuente. Me extraña que el otro canal anda bién y no mediste -20v en el -B! Volvé a medir a ver si te dá bién o si el cable marrón esta cortado,pero los -20v tienen que aparecer.
Cambiá los filtros de 2200 y ubicalos prolijos como la foto que encontrate en la web.
Ya imaginaba que el transistor no ibas a encontrarlo, el reemplazo es BC327  eso sí, verifica que la Base, Colector y Emisor no esten invertidos. Suerte!

PD: De ahora en mas, no enchufes el equipo directamente a 220v, hacete una lámpara serie con un foco de 40 a 60w. Es como protección para no dañar algo

Ciscodisco: Podés decirme la nomenclatura de D404 ó D405? Gracias


----------



## ninodeves (Feb 14, 2016)

hola, el reemplazo del A55 es el BC558(se asemeja mas),pero tambien vale el BC327,la unica diferencia del BC558 Y BC327 con el A55,es que, el emisor es el colector y al contrario,saludos.


----------



## Ellector2019 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hola, tiene bastante tiempo éste hilo, encontré un amplificador Audinac AT-400, le falta la etapa de potencia, el preamplificador está intacto pero algunos cableados no estan.
Quisiera solicitar su ayuda: si tienen imagenes del cableado del preamplificador, o directamente el circuito.
A la etapa de potencia si no la consigo de algún repuesto, armaría alguna parecida a la de época.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2019)

Por favor subí fotos de tu amplificador , superior e inferior del chasis.


----------



## Ellector2019 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hola DOSMETROS adjunto las fotos, a simple vista faltan conectores, faltan conexiones, y la etapa de potencia brilla por su ausencia.
Pense en armar el PCB mirando las fotos, y los componentes, ya que la placa no se consigue.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2019)

Ellector2019 dijo:


> a simple vista faltan conectores, faltan conexiones, y la etapa de potencia brilla por su ausencia.


Pobre amplificador. Lo han canibalizado por completo!! 
YO haría lo siguiente:
1- Verificar el funcionamiento de la fuente de alimentacion: esos capacitores Siemens eran muy buenos, pero hoy deben tener mas de 40 años --> hay que cambiarlos.
2- Verificar el funcionamiento del pre (y en especial la llave selectora de entradas....es probable que esté medio hecha percha). El pre es muuuuy importante por que maneja la casi totalidad de los controles del frente del amplificador y queremos que quede lo mas "original" posible.
3- Reconstruir los conectores de entrada (aun se consiguen esos DIN).
4- Si hasta acá todo va bien, intentaría colocar un par de placas Fapesa de 25W o de 40W como etapas de potencia. Tené en cuenta que vas a tener que conseguir un disipador que quepa en el gabinete y no despelote el layout de los PCB


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2019)

Esta es la placa que falta :


----------



## Ellector2019 (Nov 18, 2019)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg y DOSMETROS , el amplificador estaba muy canibalizado, salvo el frente que esta impecable, tengo que reconstruir todo.
1- hacer la tapa superior e inferior de madera.
2- clonar la etapa de potencia con el circuito y las fotos.
3- conexiones DIN.

Por ahora me quede trabado en la conexion cuadrafonica. Nunca habia oido de ella  de la ficha al pre , o conecto por normalizacion.
Tambien habi pensado en hacer una etapa nueva, vi circuitos de un autor LU3DYL, pero nose.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2019)

O le rehaces la placa y lo dejas original , partiendo de las fotos y diagrama que te dejé o le injertas una de éstas :




Modulo Amplificador De Audio Estereo 2 X 30w Clase D Tpa3118d2 - $ 529,00


El AT400 es estereo . . .


----------



## Ellector2019 (Nov 29, 2019)

Buenas a todos, comento que probe la fuente de alimentacion cuyo valor medido es: 21,6 volt por rama. Estoy en duda si el filtrado es correcto 2200uF por rama.
Pude cablear el preamplificador a sus respectivas llaves , probar todos los controles , la funcion loudness, y las diferentes entradas, funciona bien ( a oido ).
Ahora estoy en la construccion de la etapa original de salida, y por conseguir los conectores DIN, y fabricando las tapas del gabinete.
Adjunto unas fotos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2019)

La verdad de la verdad....yo le metería por los menos 4700uF por rama....y cambiaría los diodos rectificadores 1N540X por algo mas grandecito...tipo diodos _(o un puente) de 8 o más amperes (bastante mas de ser posible).
Las fuentes de esa época eran lo que eran.... Los capacitores Siemens de filtrado eran un caño...y los diodos no eran chinos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 29, 2019)

Era 25 + 25 Watts creo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 29, 2019)

Ahhhhh...creí que era de 40+40W
De todas formas, los caps son chicos para los estándares actuales.


----------



## Sdppm (May 2, 2020)

Buenas gente al fin tengo el At 400 y quería ponerle los bafles que restaure, pero no tengo las fichas din llamadas kiklos, punto y raya o también llamadas din. Tipo 41529, quería saber si saben la polaridad si. Que tenga que abrirlo, anda bien y no quiero toquetear lo por ahora, gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2020)

La raya sería negativo , el punto positivo.

Fijate si no podés armarlo con espada macho y aguja :


----------



## Sdppm (May 2, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La raya sería negativo , el punto positivo.
> 
> Fijate si no podés armarlo con espada macho y aguja :


El plano había conseguido de eso y unto tengo algo parecido, me intrigaba la polaridad muchas gracias!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2020)

Ok , aislalos bien , no hagas corto y quemes la salida 😭


----------



## Sdppm (May 3, 2020)

Le hice una limpieza exterior con tuff stuff, lo desengrasó bastante sin alterar la serigrafía

Buenas gente, tengo una duda sobre el AT400, la entrada de Phono es magnética o cerámica? Porque en la misma no aclara y no quiero conectarle el televa T-314 que reparé y *[Término innecesariamente vulgar para un Foro Técnico] *dicho amplificador ya que la cápsula del tocadiscos es cerámica. Busque el manual en la web y no encontré nada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 10, 2020)

Podés conectar tranquilo , aunque sea cápsula cerámica a una entrada magnética , nada se rompe , sólo pones el volumen al mínimo y lo subes muy lentamente , si se dispara enseguida el volumen , entonces no te va . . .  ló único que podrías romper es los parlantes 😦


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 10, 2020)

El problema es si deja caer la púa sobre el disco: se generan pulsos de hasta 100V que pueden volar la etapa de capsula magnética que tiene una impedancia de entrada de 47K vs 1M de la de cristal.
Ojo al piojo!!!!


----------



## Sdppm (May 10, 2020)

Mejor dejo al televa con sus parlantes y al Audinac le conecto otra cosa


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Podés conectar tranquilo , aunque sea cápsula cerámica a una entrada magnética , nada se rompe , sólo pones el volumen al mínimo y lo subes muy lentamente , si se dispara enseguida el volumen , entonces no te va . . .  ló único que podrías romper es los parlantes 😦


La televa es como la Winco son de diseño vm corp. Tiene una salida RCA debajo de la bandeja, de ahí tenía pensado sacar la confección al at400 pero al ser cerámica me vino la duda ya que otros ampli tienen para seleccionar, voy a dejar que el televa trabaje con su amplificador, este tiene salidas para grabador pero sale amplificada



Sdppm dijo:


> Mejor dejo al televa con sus parlantes y al Audinac le conecto otra cosa
> 
> La televa es como la Winco son de diseño vm corp. Tiene una salida RCA debajo de la bandeja, de ahí tenía pensado sacar la confección al at400 pero al ser cerámica me vino la duda ya que otros ampli tienen para seleccionar, voy a dejar que el televa trabaje con su amplificador, este tiene salidas para grabador pero sale amplificada


Error la cápsula que tenía el Televa era de cristal, palmó con la humedad, ahora sí tiene una cerámica. La saqué de una Grundig que estaba quemada.


----------



## Ellector2019 (Sep 5, 2020)

Buenos días a todos, aparecí por fin. Estuve en la búsqueda de la etapa de salida original para el Audinac AT-400 y que creen, encontré una etapa de salida, el pre-amplificador y la fuente de alimentación original. Salvo por las roturas en el PCB de la salida, la suciedad que creo es del flux del pre , fue una buena búsqueda.
El que me vendió el conjunto dijo que funcionaba (estaban las placas sueltas) pero aún no pude probarlo. También conseguí las tapas con un laqueado brilloso, así que me queda conseguir los din de salida para el parlante , limpiar las placas, probar y armar.
que producto recomiendan par limpiar el PCB ademas del isopropilico, que no sea tan invasivo?.
Pero con esto de la pandemia el chasis que ya tenia armado quedo en otra provincia, así que tendré que traerlo por correo.
Muchisimas gracias.
Subo fotos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2020)

*Buenísima compra ! *

La única reforma que les hago a veces es agregarle salidas de parlante mas modernas y entradas RCA en paralelo con las existentes . . .  les quita lo "coleccionables" pero los hace mas "usables"



Saludos !


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 6, 2020)

Que bueno que hayas conseguido lo que te faltaba, al mío tendría que limpiarlo. Hace rato que ni miro al pobre.

Yo tengo que limpiar el mío y hacerlo andar.


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 27, 2020)

Hola gente, mí puse a limpiar mí at400 y noté que tenía un capacitor electrolítico marcado, si lo cambio hay que volver a regular todo? Una pena porque estaba todo original 😞


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2020)

Parece un capacitor de la fuente, pero sin importar si ese o es uno de salida, podés cambiarlo sin problema por que no hay que reajustar nada.
Lo que si es importante es que cambies todos esos capacitores (fuente y salida) por que deben estar caminando hacia el mas allá.
Lo de "original" no es importante si no se escucha o no anda


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 27, 2020)

Es lo que me temo, anda lo más bien sin ruidos o cosas raras, pero lo mejor será hacerle un recap


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2020)

Sdppm dijo:


> pero lo mejor será hacerle un recap


Si no está roto, no se arregla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2020)

Si anda bien y lo estás usando . . .  pues lo sigues usando.


----------



## Sdppm (Sep 27, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si anda bien y lo estás usando . . .  pues lo sigues usando.


Ja me llamo la atención el capacitor de la fuente,porque andaba bien. Hace rato que no lo usaba porque estaba con el sansui y el Ken Brown el único detalle que había notado era el potenciómetro de agudos, le puse limpia contactos, lo voy a prender y aviso o consulto cualquier cosa.🙂
Es que a pesar de ser 20+20 tiene un sonido muy parecido al 6060 este último es mas potente, 45w por canal, con solo pesarlos ver sus transformadoress y disipadores se nota la diferencia.


----------



## Sdppm (Feb 5, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esta es la placa que falta :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola dosmetros, tenés idea de cuanto es el valor del fusible, porque me Di cuenta que el mío tiene puenteado el fusible y quería ponerle uno como corresponde


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2021)

Los fusibles serán de 1A mas bien justos, o 2A mas generosos .


----------



## Sdppm (Feb 6, 2021)

Buenísimo

Antes y Después,


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 7, 2021)

Panzer2 dijo:


> Bueno, acá está el circuito del Audinac AT-400. Fijate que podemos hacer con ese diodo zenner y la tensión de fuente, lástima que no se usar simuladores de circuito, si no, no andaba molestando.
> Lo bueno, que ahora el que precise el circuito ya lo tiene
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 109856
> ...


Estoy a punto de cambiar todos los electrolíticos de mí at400 y noto que tiene dos capacitores de 470uf en lugar de 220uf como tiene el diagrama y la foto que subiste.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Parece un capacitor de la fuente, pero sin importar si ese o es uno de salida, podés cambiarlo sin problema por que no hay que reajustar nada.
> Lo que si es importante es que cambies todos esos capacitores (fuente y salida) por que deben estar caminando hacia el mas allá.
> Lo de "original" no es importante si no se escucha o no anda


Bueno Doc, después de pensarlo varias veces decidí hacer un cambio de capacitores en la fuente y salida. Hay un ruido que molesta, medí en placa los capacitores y están fuera de su valor, los de 25uF dan como dañados... Estaba pensando si subir levemente la capacitancia. Vamos a ver qué consigo mañana


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 8, 2021)

Va cambiando, capacitores de fuente de 2200uF pasaron a 4700uF, los diodos rectificadores de 3amp fueron reemplazados por diodos de 6amp. En la de potencia se cambió 470uF subió a 680uF , 25uF a 33uF y los de 100uF 4,7uF reemplazados por el mismo valor. Mañana termino el canal izquierdo ☺️.


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 15, 2021)

Seguimos, cambindo capacitores, me faltan los del pre, estos últimos los medí en placa y me da un Vloss arriba del 20%. Lo malo es que tengo de 47uF 50v y van de 63v🙃


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 15, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Lo malo es que tengo de 47uF 50v y van de 63v


Compralos....valen dos mangos!!!


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 15, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Compralos....valen dos mangos!!!


Sisi mañana
Cumplió su ciclo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Sisi mañana
> Cumplió su ciclo...


Pregunta off-topic:
Que tal te ha resultado el tester TC-1 ??? Es confiable para las mediciones?


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 16, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pregunta off-topic:
> Que tal te ha resultado el tester TC-1 ??? Es confiable para las mediciones?


Creería que si, es más preciso con los valores de las resistencias. Tengo ganas de comprar un multímetro nuevo porque el que tengo es de los más económicos. Así que estoy viendo alguno que también mida capacitancia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 16, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> Así que estoy viendo alguno que también mida capacitancia


 
Tienen poca escala , mejor un capacímetro


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 16, 2021)

No sé si habrá sido por la cuarentena pero el medidor que compre había salido un poco más de $2mil y los multimetros con medidor de capacitancia estaban el triple, ahora estos últimos están más económicos que el tester tc-1. Antes de comprarlo vi varias web que daban su crítica.
También lo compré para verificar rápidamente cuáles son  BCE de los transistores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> los multimetros con medidor de capacitancia estaban el triple, ahora estos últimos están más económicos que el tester tc-1


Hace tiempo yo compré este en China:








						Uni-t Multímetro Digital True Rms Ut890c Capacidad Temp - $ 14.635
					

Multimetro Uni-T UT890CLos multímetros digitalesUT890C/D+ 6000 cuentas, tiene una gran pantalla LCD.La capacidad máxima medible es de 100 mF, con un tiempo de respuesta rápido de menos de 12 s. El NCV y la medición de continuidad tienen indicaciones acústico-ópticas. UT890D + tiene una función...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				



ahora hay una versión con algunas cosas más, pero es capacímetro autorango y mide hasta 100.000 uF...aunque para capacitores viejos/dudosos es mejor un capacímetro...pero no suelen llegar a medir valores tan grandes. Lo bueno del capacímetro es que sabés a que frecuencia hace las mediciones...en el tester no 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 16, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hace tiempo yo compré este en China:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Justo lo había marcado , si estaba con ganas de comprar un autorrango.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 16, 2021)

Sdppm dijo:


> si estaba con ganas de comprar un autorrango


Pero OJO!...este es autorango solo en capacidad. Las otras escalas se conmutan manualmente.


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 16, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Compralos....valen dos mangos!!!


LPM no tienen 😐... Tendré que subir a 100uF😶


----------



## Sdppm (Nov 19, 2021)

Antes y después... Cuando consiga de poliéster cambiaré esos capacitores grises.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2021)

No hace falta usar poliester por que serán gigantes!!! Poné electrolíticos y listo.


----------



## Lucho LP (Dic 4, 2021)

Buenas tardes colegas, alguno de ustedes tendrá el diagrama de la etapa de preamplificación? AT-300 y AT-400 tengo entendido que son iguales en ese sector. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 4, 2021)

En alguno de los hilos hay subido diagrama completo incluyendo pre y demases . . . . a buscarlo !


----------

